# ??if you could have any breed of horse what would it be??



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

if i could i would have a purebred quarter horse and paint horse and also an arabian.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

IF I could have one more horse it would be a Friesian. I checked on prices and they are way out of my league though. Plus I would need more land so thats out of the question


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

An Arab or Arab cross - Which we do have. They're the breed I've grown up around and I absolutely love them.

A Paso Fino - Haha. The name says it all. The gaits are _amazing_.

A Dutch Harness Horse - Again, I love the gaits and how they look.


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

Well, I've already had or have almost ALL my dream horses but I would really love a Rocky Mountain! My first horse was a Rocky MountainXQH named Arlington, we called her Arby! I love gaits and Rocky mountains are sooo pretty with the chocolate colored coat and cream mane/tail! Arby only hade the chocolate coat but she had chocolate colored hair to. It was like having a mix between a chestnut and a bay! But anyway, I would love to have a Rocky Mountain Horse! GO RMH!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I would have a qh!! i love them and in fact do have them, although some of my horses are qh X morgan


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: ...*



horses4ever123 said:


> Well, I've already had or have almost ALL my dream horses but I would really love a Rocky Mountain! My first horse was a Rocky MountainXQH named Arlington, we called her Arby! I love gaits and Rocky mountains are sooo pretty with the chocolate colored coat and cream mane/tail! Arby only hade the chocolate coat but she had chocolate colored hair to. It was like having a mix between a chestnut and a bay! But anyway, I would love to have a Rocky Mountain Horse! GO RMH!


Hoorah for the RMH, I have 4. Here is one of my babys.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

i would prolly have a thoroughbred crossed with a qh. i love the tb & i love the qh so but togester would deff be the perfect horse for me


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

i would have to say a Gypsy vanner or a Quarter morgan paint!!!


----------



## bayhunter6 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hanoverian


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

Thoroughbreds are my favorite, but if money wasn't an option....a real Warmblood....like a Dutch or Hanoverian.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would have always said a warmblood but i have one of those now so i would have to say a fresian


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll stick with Paints and QHs. I appreciate their quiet dispositions and easy trainability. Plus, the slashy colors of Paints are always pretty to look at!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I really love the Paints and QH's (what I have), but wouldn't mind a Friesian as well


----------



## DashsCrackerjack (Dec 3, 2007)

A Friesian horse, they are stunning.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Well if I could have more horses than what I already have...

I'd like a Fresian, American Cream Draft and a Gypsy Vanner


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm...I'd have to say a Lusitano, Andalusian or PRE...I do love those Spanish good looks!
Also, a knabstrupper...and a fjord...an akhal-teke, maybe...

Heck, I want them all!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

oooh Fjord~!
i love them


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

i already have one of my dream horses, a Quarter Horse, i'd also like a tb/paint cross with color and the sporthorse look and a haflinger pony


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

If i had to choose something other than an appaloosa, I'd say a Friesian.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

A Dutch Warmblood.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, Paint, or maybe for something different a Paint :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm...for color, I think I'd want a Sempatico son or daughter. I love that horse, he is gorgeous :shock:


----------



## Avery (Dec 28, 2007)

I already have the horse of my dreams, but I would probably pick another dutch warmblood.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd want a Haflinger or Quarter Pony...Guess I'm more into Ponies!  
-Sarah


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

A Knabstrup or a friesian.
Or a Caspian.


----------



## Arbys.Mama (Dec 31, 2007)

i would proprly get a qh cuz that rock


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

~~Mmm...I'd have to say a Lusitano, Andalusian or PRE...I do love those Spanish good looks!~~

amen to that... i totally agree with ya, lol. 

mmm Analusian.

Would also love an arab ( i wanna do endurance...so go figure )


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Trakehner

I had one out of Malaki (by Advocate!) that I trained from being walk/trot green broke up to 3'3 and winning at 2'6 in the show ring.
She was amazing.

I'd give anything for another well bred Trakehner.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*type of horse*

Well MUSTANGS Are my lifeand dreams so to make a better choice then mustang cant be done so id have to look at second best breed (AMERICAN SADDLE BRED )


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I love paints, but i already have one, so probably either a "flashier" paint or a fresian.


----------



## MustangTraining (Oct 8, 2008)

*Mustangs*

The pictures speak for themselves.

Mustang Training at 3 Strikes Ranch


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

knabstrupper










Friesian









Gypsy Vanner
http://gypsyvannerphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/gypsy-vanner-stallion.jpg 

Black Quarter Horse










okay i think im done.

it would only let me upload 4 pics!


----------



## creepalurkin (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm. If I could have any horse(s)....

1. Trakehner
2. Sorraia
3. Oldenburg
4. Hanoverian
5. Friesian for my husband =]
6. A pony would be fun too, maybe a Connemara or New Forest.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I love ponies. Even though I (basically) have one and am outgrowing him 
But I'd choose a Warmblood, I guess, or maybe a paint or Thoroughbred. Depends mainly on the horse itself I suppose.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I've re-thought about it... a hanoverian and miniature horse, a show quality one.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Can it be a breed or just a particular horse?

I would love to have a world champion reining Quarter Horse, Top Sail Cody or Top Sail Whiz to be exact!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow...Topsail Whiz is muy sexy!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He sure is! I want him, or one of his babies!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Who Whiz It

This is my DREAM HORSE!!! My two fave bloodlines in this boy and he sure is handsome!


----------



## lucky lady (Oct 10, 2008)

My dream horse is simple... Palomino paint ooooh or a black and white paint!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Definitely a Gypsy!!!! 
Gypsy Vanner Photographs gypsy vanner stallion and mare
That kind...

....Drool....


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would have a paint or quarter horse=) I love their tempermant.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

GallopAway said:


> An Arab or Arab cross - Which we do have. They're the breed I've grown up around and I absolutely love them.


Same here and they are amazing. I just really click with the breed and they fit my personality as well. I would never ask for anything different although I'm sure I would take any horse to love and call my own...



fordchic2011 said:


> i would have to say a Gypsy vanner


Those who love Gypsys they are beautiful horses but only for their looks. In my opinion they are way over priced and not too bright.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I already have him...Friesian!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I've already got my lovely Standardbreds, and wouldn't trade them for the world...
But to play along 
I really like Holsteiners... I've always been a huge fan of the breed.
One day I want to have a Clydie x... I know so many of them over here, and almost bought a Clydie x SB who was just gorgeous! 

But if I could have ANY horse, I'd REALLY want a Black Forrest horse... they're just amazing looking horses... and solid too


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^ that booger is hairy!! :shock:


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

ArabianAmor said:


> Those who love Gypsys they are beautiful horses but only for their looks. In my opinion they are way over priced and not too bright.


I know that is just your opinion, and mine is just mine, but I'd like to share... Gypsies are truly very smart horses, and you can find one for a very nice price if you look the right places. They are very passionate and cuddly, and they will do anything to please. One of my Gypsy horse mares was purchased for $17,000 USD, and although you may think this is overpriced, you could find a lovely QH or Paint for the same price.

Sorry if I offend, and yes, I know it's all opinions here. I just wanted to share.

However, if I could have any breed, I would certainly say an American Cream (or another Gypsy horse ).


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

QuarterPony said:


> I know that is just your opinion, and mine is just mine, but I'd like to share... Gypsies are truly very smart horses, and you can find one for a very nice price if you look the right places. They are very passionate and cuddly, and they will do anything to please. One of my Gypsy horse mares was purchased for $17,000 USD, and although you may think this is overpriced, you could find a lovely QH or Paint for the same price.


 
If i'm paying $17,000.00 for a QH or a Paint it better be a World Show Champion and do my laundry for me :lol:


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Although I live my Paints and Quarter Horses and would not trade them for anything, i'd love to have a HUGE purebred Clydesdale gelding.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I can't think of anything better than our beautiful Joshua (APHA). I love paints and quarter horses.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

My choices would be ...

1. Gypsy Vanner 

2. Friesian

3. Palomino

4. Trakhner

That's all I can think of for now. But that being said, I already have my dreamhorse!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

With anything I could ever want to do with horses, a Saddlebred will take me there.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> My choices would be ...
> 
> ......3. Palomino.....



Color, not a breed :wink: I like Palomino too.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

My would like a

1. Gypsy Vanner, 2. Friesian , 3. Gray Polish Arab , 4. black Clyde


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Color, not a breed :wink: I like Palomino too.


Yeah, I know. Haha. Still love them.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i also think that i would like to have an icelandic or a racking pony

a mule

and one of those curved eared critters from the Mid East -Mawaris I think?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Yeah, I know. Haha. Still love them.


I'm not a big fan of the very light ones, I like the dark golden ones like Trigger


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well as I already have My Appaloosas, maybe a Black with blanket and Spots or a Bay with blanket and Spots....


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

Gypsy Vanner

....and from one of the earlier posts, I'm adding Knabstrupper. 

Thinking I might need a better paying job for the Gypsy!!!!!


----------



## dallasheart242 (Oct 2, 2008)

*horse of my dreams*

FREISIANS gotta love em


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I love me a paint


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh this is NOT hard at all! Deffinately a Purebred Quarter Horse and a Freisian.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

*Wanted one. Got one. Friesian.*


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

zwarte said:


>


Aww...adorable!  He looks so young! How old?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I will go back to my guy. If it weren't for the really high head carriage I would really like the Friesians but those heads just drive me nuts. Could never exclude a Clyde


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

mine would have to be an appalosa tb cuz i want a fast horse and the adtiude of an appy and the markings


----------

